
Duff's Device - aduffy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duff%27s_device
======
brudgers
Duff on his Device: [http://www.lysator.liu.se/(nobg)/c/duffs-
device.html](http://www.lysator.liu.se/\(nobg\)/c/duffs-device.html)

------
rumcajz
Duff's device can be used as a test of familiarity with good old unstructured
way of procedural programming. If you find it weird, you don't get it. More
practice needed.

